# question about Girling 60 caliper



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

i have a mk1 rabbit i install 11 " rotors from a corrado 4x100 , i want to use a set of girling 60 , do some one knows if this calipers works and what kind of swap i need to do.
another question where i found the repair kit for this calipers ?
regards


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: question about Girling 60 caliper (valverde)*

To use Girling 60s all you need are the Girling 60 calipers, caliper carriers, and brake pads. You use the same caliper hoses you already have, along with the same 11" 4-bolt rotors from the Corrado G60. The caliper carriers from the Corrado G60 Girling 54 have the same mounting as the Girling 60 caliper carriers, so no changes to the caliper carrier mounting is necessary.
The brake pads for the Girling 60 are from a 88 Audi 5000 Turbo.
Caliper seal kits are available from autohausaz.com and europartsdirect.com. Autohausaz.com has a lower price for the caliper seal kits.


----------

